# bindings



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Neither? Or both...

They're both for freestlye riding.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

theres a fifty dollar difference but dose thst have anything to do wth quality \
or just the name...idk i like both but cant afford both lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

has anyone ridden both?


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have not ridden either or, However I did just buy the Betas. I bought the 08 white with blue and a little black. I can not wait to ride them on my agent! I bought SPI's a few years back and love ride bindings. Go for Betas!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Heres a way to decide, plastic or metal.

Sweaters have a plastic baseplate, and Betas have a metal baseplate.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Heres a way to decide, plastic or metal.
> 
> Sweaters have a plastic baseplate, and Betas have a metal baseplate.



LOL, good way to look at it!


----------

